# female betta and male gourami



## Iamtracy (Feb 4, 2010)

I have a friend who wants to put her female betta into a 10g tank with two "kissing" gouramis. does anyone know if this is ok?

thanks


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Oh no. Kissing Gouramis will definitely outgrow that tank. They need a lot of room. And I'm not sure if I can say this about all Kissing Gouramis, but the one my dad has is a mean bugger!


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

So true kissing gouramis get way too big for a 10g tank, these guys need at the very least 125-150 tank and its not fair to them to put them in a 10g even if they are small right now, they should reach 7-8 in with 12-18 months....and you should not mix two anabantoid anyway....


----------



## Maryrox247 (Aug 10, 2009)

NO! Trust me betta+gourami=disaster! they will fight like crazy and the gouramis WILL outgrow the tank. Tell your friend not too!


----------

